# Treating Fry with ich



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

One of my fry tanks has Ich. I clearly saw one of the fry with white salt granules on him. I think the stupid heater malfunctioned. :evil:

What can I do to treat it? Will just simply turning the heat up (with a good heater) work or will I need to get some medications?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Treating anything on fry can be tricky especially in the really young Betta fry.
Get the water temp up slowly to 84-86F but watch the fry for distress, add 1tsp/gal aquarium salt, add small amount dissolved in tank water over an hour, watch for distress
Start making daily water changes and get the bottom of the tank really good to try and manually remove the parasite
If only a few of the fry have ich on them I would remove that fry to a separate container and treat too.
How old are the fry and is the father still with them, sometimes the fry will not make it depending on their age.
I have never used any type of medication with any of my fry for parasites and I have had fairly good success in treating fry with temp, WC and salt with 50% surviving.
Good luck


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're 12 days old from hatch. The dad's been removed.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats a pretty delicate age- are a lot of them infected?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

As far as I can tell only one. I couldn't even see that fry this morning. The ones I could see all seem fine.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is good news....sometimes they will take care of it themselves and that is always good...
Good water quality and nutrition and they should be fine, poor water quality and sudden changes are a big killer of fry as I am sure you already know


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. I think it was a malfunctioning heater. I've put a new heater in there that is working. They're being fed 3 times a day with VE or micro worms. I'm starting BBS monday. I vacuum the substrate daily and add a little water back and every other day I'm doing a 50% change.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds good..... 
I have lost spawns from crappy heater just last spring...it bites.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think that heater may be the reason I didn't get many fry in the first place. The ones I do have are HUGE and healthy so hopefully with the new heater and constant water changes they'll make it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree, temp can affect hatch and health of fry.... that drop of temp or worse you cook them...... can wreck havoc on those tiny eggs/fry.

Last spring my heater went out and then to top it off I also had a dragonfly nymph unknown in the tank and what didn't die from lack of heat- got eaten by the DF nymph...the perils of fish keeping......

Keeps us on our toes...thats for sure...laffs.....

I hope everything works out for you..... 
Soon another fun part comes when they grow and color up and all the different personalities start to show...so much fun......I enjoy just sitting and watching the fry eat and the way they hunt and then strike the live food...they turn and strut about like "I'm bad"...so cute...
I use a feeding tap to condition them to come when called when I feed-Two taps on the rim of the tank and they all come swimming out of all the plants to the front of the tank as I drop the food in, they start to chase the eye dropper around now, they know that "two taps" mean food!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm going to start trying that. Tapping the glass so they know when dinner is coming. I just did a water change yesterday night so I think tomorrow morning I'll do a big change, maybe 70% or so and try to get as much of the ich out as possible. Do you think taking the java moss out and rinsing it really good would help?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It could...... personally I wouldn't do it, not sure about your moss, but mine is so dense that fry could be hiding in it.


----------

